# Just picked up a 20 gallon used tank and need some cleaning pointers



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

This tank doesn't have any algae but seems to have a lot of whit corrosion. What is the best idea to get this cleaned up without using anything harmful. 
I eventually will be using for an additional RCS habitat

Thanks!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it water build up? (which is white when dry)


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am assuming. Almost looks like salt corrosion. But it was a freshwater tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Use some vinegar and a scraper to remove it. Let the vinegar set for a couple of hours and should soften it up. I have had to lay the tank on its side and just soak one side at a time. Vinegar is easily rinsed out with no harmful effects.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*i/a*

Yep. A razor blade will come in handy too.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Soaking one side in vinegar now


----------

